# Hello from Thornbury, Ontario



## mjb2262 (Sep 11, 2022)

*I joined yesterday and am looking forward to membership here. I am interested in vintage autos and a number of years ago I built a 1923 Ford T Bucket (over the course of 7 years). My Equipment includes an Atlas 618 Metal Lathe with many accessories, Delta DP400 (Floor Model) drill press with an XY table and an Atlas Milling Machine Index Centres attachment, along with the usual small power and hand tools….Mike*


----------



## 140mower (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC. It sounds like you are going to be a good fit here with the rest of us misfits.


----------



## trlvn (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Oakville, ON.  A 1923 Ford?  Did anyone mention that we like pictures?  

Craig


----------



## crittermutt (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Sherwood park, AB.
Many years ago I had a 1927 model t ragtop truck. Always interesting to drive.


----------



## mjb2262 (Sep 11, 2022)

Thank you for your welcome this morning Don & Trlvn! I definitely a misfit…I do have some photos from years gone by Attached below…I’m on to another project from 1957


----------



## mjb2262 (Sep 11, 2022)

Crittermutt, that would be fun to work on and drive…Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Bruce Rossiter (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Scarborough, Ont. Car projects are always interesting.


----------



## Chip Maker (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## Aliva (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Sudbury. I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay here a lot of good folks. 
I used to work for a company  headquartered in Thornbury. Teledyne Mining, I think their out of business now or maybe changed their name.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 11, 2022)

Very nice pics, welcome!


----------



## LenVW (Sep 11, 2022)

Hi Mike,
We are visitors to Thornbury many times during the year to see the fish ladder, galleries and Apple orchards.

Lots of machining experience in this group, just post any inquiries for feedback.

Including some pictures of your equipment or work is encouraged.


----------



## whydontu (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 11, 2022)

mjb2262 said:


> Thank you for your welcome this morning Don & Trlvn! I definitely a misfit…I do have some photos from years gone by Attached below…I’m on to another project from 1957


That looks like a healthy mill, any more details on the build?


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Farm Land south of Chatham Ontario. 

I retired after a 35 year career in automotive so I really don't want much to do with cars and trucks anymore. But I was born a farm boy so I've returned to my roots. I love fixing things, making things, and making tools for my tools. It all fits within the scope of our common hobby. I think you will be happy here.


----------



## mjb2262 (Sep 11, 2022)

I want to thank all those who have sent words of welcome! I feel very fortunate to be connected with a group of extremely capable members with experience, expertise and skills far beyond metal working…As said by many, I know I will be happy here and hope I will have something to contribute to others….Thank you!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria


----------



## mjb2262 (Sep 11, 2022)

A continuing thanks for the welcomes! Chicken Lights…you were asking for more details, I wasn’t sure whether you were asking for details on the engine for the 23 Ford….if so, the engine is a 427 cubic inch 1967 Corvette engine with 500 miles on it before the car was totalled. It was 435 horsepower with the three, two barrelled carburetorS.

The Speedster engine is a 4 cylinder air cooled engine from a 1969 Porsche….looks identical to the stock 1957 engine but with more horsepower.


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 11, 2022)

mjb2262 said:


> A continuing thanks for the welcomes! Chicken Lights…you were asking for more details, I wasn’t sure whether you were asking for details on the engine for the 23 Ford….if so, the engine is a 427 cubic inch 1967 Corvette engine with 500 miles on it before the car was totalled. It was 435 horsepower with the three, two barrelled carburetorS.
> 
> The Speedster engine is a 4 cylinder air cooled engine from a 1969 Porsche….looks identical to the stock 1957 engine but with more horsepower.


Nice!! It looked like a rat but I wasn’t sure 

What tranny and diff?


----------



## mjb2262 (Sep 11, 2022)

Aliva, The teledyne factory is still there but has changed names (ownership) twice now.

LenVW…I can tell you know the area very well…Let me know when you’re here next time and come for a visit!…Mike


----------



## mjb2262 (Sep 11, 2022)

Chicken Lights…The tranny is a Turbo 400 automatic and the chrome rear end was originally Oldsmobile but changed to Jaguar XKE Independent Rear End Suspension with inboard disk brakes…


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 11, 2022)

mjb2262 said:


> Chicken Lights…The tranny is a Turbo 400 automatic and the chrome rear end was originally Oldsmobile but changed to Jaguar XKE Independent Rear End Suspension with inboard disk brakes…


I caught the inner disc brakes, but didn’t recognize the rest of the diff 

I have to figure out how to setup the kickdown on a TH400 this week, actually. Did you use a kit or....? We have the switch installed on the gas pedal, and there’s a kickdown on the tranny, I’m not sure if I need a solenoid in between


----------



## mjb2262 (Sep 11, 2022)

I ran the tranny stock and had a B&M shifter…I didn’t use a kit..I wish I could tell you more but I just don’t know…Mike


----------



## Hruul (Sep 23, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Darren (Sep 23, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I have to figure out how to setup the kickdown on a TH400 this week, actually. Did you use a kit or....? We have the switch installed on the gas pedal, and there’s a kickdown on the tranny, I’m not sure if I need a solenoid in between


Install  a micro switch on the carb linkage, so at WOT the switch closes. One side of the switch goes to +12v, other goes to the trans. No solenoids needed.


----------

